# Shocking poll shows 30 % of people wash their bedding once a year



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2021)

OMG... ! 

_In a survey of 2,000 people  last year, 30 per cent of those asked confessed they wash their bedding once a year or less, while a further 38 per cent said they washed their coats the same amount. 
Over a quarter of those asked admitted they only washed their cushions and blankets once a year, while a further 18 per cent washed their jeans just as infrequently. 
When it comes to washing underwear, the majority of women said they washed their undergarments after every wear, while a quarter of men admitted to washing their underwear after every five washes. 
When it comes to age, millennials are the cleanest with 17 per cent washing clothing after one wear, while 65+ year-olds have the lowest percentage of those who wash after one use with 13 per cent. _


I can't even imagine this... ! I wash bedding every week... the comforters get done every 4 weeks, cushions, pillows  and throws every 4 weeks ... my jeans every 2nd wear... my coats get washed several times a year... and of course my underwear after every wear..

How on earth are a massive 1 in 3 people being so dirty ?>.ugh!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 12, 2021)

One word: ewwww!


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 12, 2021)

Yuck.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 12, 2021)

All the above….once a week for us.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 12, 2021)

Oh yuk! Can't even imagine that. Bedding once a week for me also. Comforter and afghans once a month. Everything else after I have worn it or used it.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> _When it comes to age, millennials are the cleanest with 17 per cent washing clothing after one wear, while 65+ year-olds have the lowest percentage of those who wash after one use with 13 per cent. _


----------



## Ronni (Oct 12, 2021)

Are you kidding me????

I jist can’t imagine how that bedding must SMELL! 

I wash the sheets every week, the rest of the bedding every month. Most of my clothes are washed after one wear, except if I change to go out to dinner or other outing. Sometimes those clothes get hung back up for another wear, depending on a variety of factors.

I hate walking into a home and having the smell of dog overlaying everything else, so I wash and disinfect our dogs’ bedding and crates etc every week.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 12, 2021)

Washing jeans once a year gave me a flashback!



_“Chacun à son goût.” _said the old lady as she kissed the cow. __


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 12, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Washing jeans once a year gave me a flashback!
> 
> View attachment 188808
> 
> _“Chacun à son goût.” _said the old lady as she kissed the cow. __


And my personal favorite "de gustibus non est disputandum". I flunked Latin (twice) but a few things stuck. Ditto French (except that I didn't flunk, just didn't do very well).


----------



## Pepper (Oct 12, 2021)

Once a year?  Why bother at all then?


----------



## Shero (Oct 12, 2021)

After a year, just throw them out and buy new ones, and keep for another year


----------



## Jules (Oct 12, 2021)

From Levis:



> WASH YOUR JEANS LESS​Wash them once every 10 wears at most to maintain fit and prevent too much "rebound." Or go even longer and wear them until they smell a little funky. Use a damp cloth or old toothbrush with mild soap to remove small stains instead of washing them. You know the distinct lines and creases you see on your jeans, the ones specific to you? That unique look comes from wearing your jeans for long periods without washing.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 12, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Once a year? Why bother at all then?


When I was single, that was my thought


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 12, 2021)

Jules said:


> From Levis:


I wonder what the folks from Tide would have to say?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 12, 2021)

All my personal clothing gets washed after one wearing. Jackets after each season and are put away clean unless we have traveled, then everything gets washed. 
Bedding once a week, blankets every month except for the electric blanket. That one gets washed twice a year. The comforter at the end of each season because it only covers the bed and is taken off each night. I would melt if I had to sleep under it every night.


----------



## timoc (Oct 12, 2021)

Shocking poll shows 30 % of people wash their bedding once a year​
Reading this thread makes me wonder why 'naturism' isn't more popular.  Bedrooms could be a thing of the past with everyone sleeping in a hot tub, then the population would then all be nice and clean. 
Well, I'd give it a go.


----------



## Becky1951 (Oct 12, 2021)

Gross! Yuck! I change bedding weekly, wash dirty laundry weekly. Can't imagine what their bedding is like after a year. To stiff from filth to put in a washer? Smelly you bet!


----------



## Jules (Oct 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> millennials are the cleanest with 17 per cent washing clothing after one wear


Or they’re dropping it on the floor or in the laundry basket for Mommy.  

I can’t even imagine what sheets would be like after a year.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 12, 2021)

Doesn't bother me what others do because I can't smell them from here!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 13, 2021)

There's a lovely quip in the Flintstones movie when Betty asks Wilma how the gets the shirt collars so clean.  Wilma replies, "I scrub Fred's neck"


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 13, 2021)

OH MY!  You want to sleep in a stinky bed I guess you can.  Not this ole' Packer!  I love fresh laundered clothes and bed sheets.  I do laundry every Saturday morning.  One Saturday I do all my personal laundry and the next Saturday I do my bed sheets; including pillow cases.  Simple Math will tell you that I wash my own clothes 26 X every year and I wash my bedding 26 X every year.  Love to go to sleep in fresh bedsheets. 

 I still miss my cottage days when the bed sheets were hung outside to dry.  That was heaven.  You know when I see men with those huge unkept beards that need washing, I imagine that their beds are pretty much the same.  It is a shame that so many people show absolutely no shame in the clothes they wear, the dirty cars they drive, the beards they carry and the beds they sleep in.  Even "Porky the Pig" showed some class!  

By the way, ladies, how would you like a blind date with the guy in the photo?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2021)

Yuk..no thanks....


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> OMG... !
> 
> _In a survey of 2,000 people  last year, 30 per cent of those asked confessed they wash their bedding once a year or less, while a further 38 per cent said they washed their coats the same amount. _
> 
> ...


They must all be single and living alone. It is too yucky to contemplate.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> They must all be single and living alone. It is too yucky to contemplate.


well you'd hope so...but there's a lot of dirty families out there too....


----------



## Gaer (Oct 13, 2021)

You know hotels only wash their bedspreads once a year or so, don't you?  
Think of all the bodies and stuff that have sat on them!
If I stay at a hotel, the first thing I do is pull off the spread.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Oct 13, 2021)

As for my clothes, one and done. Upon coming home, they go into the wash.  Not so much because I'm concerned about dirt or grime but because I'm concerned about covid germs and other naughtiness.  I wash my floors with Pine Sol every time I go outside my apartment even if it's just to check my mail or to dump the garbage. 

Re my bedsheets, I do them once a month. I would do them every two weeks but do not have a washer machine so I wash them and all my garments by hand. I drip dry the sheets in the bathroom and use my electric fan to dry them as quickly as possible.


----------



## caroln (Nov 10, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> As for my clothes, one and done. Upon coming home, they go into the wash.  Not so much because I'm concerned about dirt or grime but because I'm concerned about covid germs and other naughtiness. * I wash my floors with Pine Sol every time I go outside my apartment even if it's just to check my mail or to dump the garbage.*
> 
> Re my bedsheets, I do them once a month. I would do them every two weeks but do not have a washer machine so I wash them and all my garments by hand. I drip dry the sheets in the bathroom and use my electric fan to dry them as quickly as possible.


You wash your floors _every time_ you go out?  That's a little over the top for me.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> 18 per cent washed their jeans just as infrequently.


per Levi's instructions I rarely wash mine https://www.levistrauss.com/2018/01/25/no-dont-wash-jeans-really/

Otherwise bedding once a week, most others daily.


----------



## Bellbird (Nov 10, 2021)

I have always washed the bedding on a weekly basis, I could NOT sleep in a dirty bed. Think about the bed bugs, yuk.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Nov 10, 2021)

OMGosh! Thats shocking to hear this. Are people really that lazy?


----------



## Pauline1954 (Nov 10, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> OH MY!  You want to sleep in a stinky bed I guess you can.  Not this ole' Packer!  I love fresh laundered clothes and bed sheets.  I do laundry every Saturday morning.  One Saturday I do all my personal laundry and the next Saturday I do my bed sheets; including pillow cases.  Simple Math will tell you that I wash my own clothes 26 X every year and I wash my bedding 26 X every year.  Love to go to sleep in fresh bedsheets.
> 
> I still miss my cottage days when the bed sheets were hung outside to dry.  That was heaven.  You know when I see men with those huge unkept beards that need washing, I imagine that their beds are pretty much the same.  It is a shame that so many people show absolutely no shame in the clothes they wear, the dirty cars they drive, the beards they carry and the beds they sleep in.  Even "Porky the Pig" showed some class!
> 
> By the way, ladies, how would you like a blind date with the guy in the photo?




Id have to be blind to go outwith this.


----------



## Jules (Nov 10, 2021)

Gaer said:


> You know hotels only wash their bedspreads once a year or so, don't you?
> Think of all the bodies and stuff that have sat on them!
> If I stay at a hotel, the first thing I do is pull off the spread.


Those hotels with the old-style heavily patterned spreads were creepy.

Now most hotels have triple sheeting. Fitted bottom sheet, and two flats around the duvet.  All three sheets get washed.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Nov 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> while a quarter of men admitted to washing their underwear after every five washes


I'm trying to understand this. How often do they change underwear?


----------



## Don M. (Nov 10, 2021)

Washing the sheets is a weekly routine at our house....as is a daily shower, and change of underwear.  Paying attention to personal hygiene is a necessary part of staying healthy, IMO.


----------



## David777 (Nov 10, 2021)

Between different people, there is a significant difference in the degree of how dirty or smelly people may make their clothes or bed sheets.  Personally I'm naturally near the extreme clean end of the Bell Curve and have a high threshold for sweating. When I wear the same socks for a few days hiking, little smell results.  In groups, mosquitoes bother me the least. Have a strong sense of smell and do not like body odors.  Am much aware of how some people have naturally strong body odors even soon after say showering.  For such people washing frequently is a wise practice.

Also where one lives can make a significant difference.  I've lived in warm humid climates like the Gulf Coast where even I was sweaty.  Dry cool climates like here in the SF Bay Area are much easier to stay clean in.  Here I may wear under clothes just a day or two while outer clothing like blue jeans may wash infrequently.  I don't sleep between bed sheets but rather on top of one that gets washed every few weeks.  

I've backpacked in wilderness each summer an average of 4 trips averaging 4 days over decades.  Hiking on dusty horse trails can indeed be a grubby activity and this small old guy of 138# carrying 60 pounds on my back up mountain trails does make me sweat.  The majority of Western backpackers don't wash during trips because mountain water is chilly even in summer.  Being someone that dislikes being grubby, smelly, or sticky, this person dunks into even the coldest lake or stream every day.  Thus my $300 goose down sleeping bag can be used without ever washing for a few years of two dozen days per year sleeping, without ever developing smell or dirt except around the head end.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> OMG... !
> 
> _In a survey of 2,000 people  last year, 30 per cent of those asked confessed they wash their bedding once a year or less, while a further 38 per cent said they washed their coats the same amount.
> Over a quarter of those asked admitted they only washed their cushions and blankets once a year, while a further 18 per cent washed their jeans just as infrequently.
> ...


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Nov 11, 2021)

caroln said:


> You wash your floors _every time_ you go out?  That's a little over the top for me.




I  leave my apartment only about 2 or 3 times per week.  When I do, I check my mail, throw out garbage, and dispose of recycles. Thus, this is not a daily task.  But remember ~ cleanliness is next to godliness!


----------



## helenbacque (Nov 11, 2021)

If I were independently wealthy, I would have fresh sheets every night.  love the feel


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2021)

helenbacque said:


> If I were independently wealthy, I would have fresh sheets every night.  love the feel


I'm not exactly wealthy but I do have enough sheets that I could change my bed every day if I wanted to.. much as I'd like to have clean sheets on every day.. I don't have the energy to change the bed  every day...


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> In a survey of 2,000 people last year, 30 per cent of those asked confessed they wash their bedding once a year or less


Well no wonder no one has bothered to invent sheets that are easier to put on the bed.  I wash my sheets on average every other week, but I really don't like having to tug the mattress out enough to reach the corners, and the horrible way one corner pops up when I do another corner.  When I get older I think I will pay someone to come in once a month and put 4 sheets on and then I'll just peel one off each week!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> Well no wonder no one has bothered to invent sheets that are easier to put on the bed.  I wash my sheets on average every other week, but I really don't like having to tug the mattress out enough to reach the corners, and the horrible way one corner pops up when I do another corner.  *When I get older I think I will pay someone to come in once a month and put 4 sheets on and then I'll just peel one off each week!*


What a brilliant idea why has no-one thought of that before now ? ...but you're so right, it's the lifting of each corner of a heavy mattress to try and fit the sheets that puts me off changing bedding on a daily basis so it has to stay at weekly...


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Nov 11, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> I  leave my apartment only about 2 or 3 times per week.  When I do, I check my mail, throw out garbage, and dispose of recycles. Thus, this is not a daily task.  But remember ~ cleanliness is next to godliness!




Forgot to mention that I live in a small apartment - therefore, it is no great task to mop the floors. Very easy and done within a matter of minutes.


----------



## Gardenlover (Nov 11, 2021)

Awww it just builds character.


timoc said:


> Shocking poll shows 30 % of people wash their bedding once a year​
> Reading this thread makes me wonder why 'naturism' isn't more popular.  Bedrooms could be a thing of the past with everyone sleeping in a hot tub, then the population would then all be nice and clean.
> Well, I'd give it a go.


I shower a couple times a day and wash the towels daily. 

Carpets in hotel rooms bother me more than the bed sheets, I wonder if they ever get deep cleaned.


----------



## Jules (Nov 11, 2021)

Gardenlover said:


> Carpets in hotel rooms bother me more than the bed sheets,


I always carry a pair or slippers or sandals.  My bare feet will never touch the flooring in a hotel room.


----------



## Gardenlover (Nov 11, 2021)

What did people do before washing machines were invented?


----------



## GAlady (Nov 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> OMG... !
> 
> _In a survey of 2,000 people  last year, 30 per cent of those asked confessed they wash their bedding once a year or less, while a further 38 per cent said they washed their coats the same amount.
> Over a quarter of those asked admitted they only washed their cushions and blankets once a year, while a further 18 per cent washed their jeans just as infrequently.
> ...


Same for me, but I usually wash bedding every 10 days.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> Forgot to mention that I live in a small apartment - therefore, it is no great task to mop the floors. Very easy and done within a matter of minutes.


Please don't feel you have to justify yourself. It's your life OBG... if you want to wash your floors a dozen times a week you can without judgement from us... ...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2021)

Gardenlover said:


> What did people do before washing machines were invented?


well washing machines_ had_ been invented but until I was about 9 years old when my mother could eventually  afford a single tub washer , and a separate wringer which clamped on the sink  ( she had 6 to wash for )... she did the washing in the Bath....  and we all helped to try and wring out the clothing with our little hands, and then they were hung outside, sometimes took days to  get dry enough to be brought in to hang on the kitchen pulley  ..


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Nov 12, 2021)

Gardenlover said:


> What did people do before washing machines were invented?




Hand wash just like I do.


----------



## win231 (Nov 12, 2021)

Here is an enlarged photo of a dust mite - there are hundreds in your bedding:



A scanning electron micrograph of a female dust mite
House dust mites, due to their very small size and translucent bodies, are barely visible to the unaided eye.[5] A typical house dust mite measures 0.2–
Here is a photo of their droppings:



House dust mites (_Dermatophagoides pteronyssinus_). Dust mite faecal pellets that can be small as µm 10 (0.01 mm).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_dust_mite

So, after a year, there would be lots of dust mites & lots of their droppings in your bedding.    

​


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Yuk..no thank


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Yuk..no thanks....


They say that "beauty is in the eyes of the beholder" but sorry to say I don't see that beauty.  I see a face that "only a mother could love.  Perhaps he has a "heart of gold" and a kind nature.  I hope so.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Shocking poll shows 30 % of people wash their bedding once a year


Well thaaat's creepy, I hope the remaining 70% are more enthusiastic about cleanliness.     Sometime I think I'm too particular, seems like we do one or two loads laundry every other day.   Bedding gets done less frequently, every couple weeks.    Coats?   They don't get worn often here, but they do get laundered at least once, at the beginning of the cooler weather, after collecting dust on the hanger for a year.


----------



## win231 (Nov 13, 2021)

Sleep tight.  Don't let the bedbugs bite.


----------



## Tom 86 (Nov 13, 2021)

There are a lot of ads on my TV about self-cleaning sheets & bed ware.  They don't explain how they self-clean.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 13, 2021)

Shocking poll shows 30 % of people wash their bedding once a year despite bodily excretion.​


----------



## J-Kat (Dec 8, 2021)

I usually wash my bed sheets every two weeks.  I take a shower every night before bedtime so I'm clean when I slide between the sheets.  I change out towels once or twice a week.  My dryer has a steam/sanitize cycle so I run the throws and blankets through that fairly often.


----------

